# Week 2 (the good and bad)



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So for those interested in Mia's agility, we were rained out last week so we just now had our week 2 class.

First thing we had a new dog in class and his owner is a bit... well... she doesn't strike me as very dog savvy to be honest. Her dog is huge and very bouncy. He came up and bounced in Mia's face because she kept INSISTING on getting right behind us while we were trying to set up in front of something. Mia pulled around and snapped at the other dog. The instructor told the lady to move away thankfully and it was better the rest of the class. No other incidents and hopefully there won't be any more.

Anyways... Last time Mia was totally mellow and uninterested. This week started out the same way. Then she just kind of flipped on. I mean all of a sudden she started going fast. She picks things up first repetition every single time. The second time we would approach something, she would get sooo excited her brain would go bye-bye. We're talking full on screaming when she's not being allowed to go. Second time she's seen an obstacle... So... I have lots of reading to do. Summer is a dog you need to build motivation with and Mia needs to get focus. 

Now, we're still having issues as can be expected. It's week 2 so obviously can't expect too much. Most everything is focus related. Mia does not want to wait her turn and she does not want to stay at all either. She also does not want to leave the equipment. So when I hook her leash back on, she would plant her feet down and refuse to leave the A-frame. She just wants to go up and down repeatedly. lol So we need to work on focus, sits, and stays. I think that part is just too boring to her.

Oh and also, one of the advanced classes came at the end of our session to train after us and they were all really complimentary of Mia! They were kind of chuckling at how much she was into it and how small she is. A couple people told me she was stunning. *proud mama*


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a feeling she is going to be a real cracker jack agility dog!! Have fun with it!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> She also does not want to leave the equipment. So when I hook her leash back on, she would plant her feet down and refuse to leave the A-frame. She just wants to go up and down repeatedly. lol So we need to work on focus, sits, and stays. I think that part is just too boring to her.
> 
> Oh and also, one of the advanced classes came at the end of our session to train after us and they were all really complimentary of Mia! They were kind of chuckling at how much she was into it and how small she is. A couple people told me she was stunning. *proud mama*


At least you'll have an awesome contact behavior!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Awww, well she is stunning. I bet she's a real go-getter. Now that she's turned on, you'll be on your way in no time. Can you get her attention with a tennis ball in order to re-direct her attention away from the equipment momentarily in order to get her to sit, or stay, then reward her with the ball, then go back to the equipment, until she learns how to break off?????


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RaeganW said:


> At least you'll have an awesome contact behavior!


Yeah she was doing perfect 2o2o! lol

I felt like a bit of a moron having to almost drag my dog away from the equipment. I have not braved bringing a tennis ball yet. I am concerned seeing a tennis bally would send her over her threshold fast.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

That's a fair point, with the tennis ball, but how about some other tug toy, or a tennis ball hidden in a sock to make it more of a grab and tug thing.. it's worth a shot.

PS She might surprise you. It seems some NEED something they love THAT much (like mia loves her balls) to break their concentration at first, and later, to reward them because nothing less will do, they're in such a state of 'drive'. If that makes sense.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe try doing some Premack stuff with her? Might not work in class (but maybe can if your instructor is willing to help), but you can hook her leash, throw a party, then unhook it and let her do another obstacle..etc etc..


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I am going to enjoy Mia's transition to the perfect agility dog. With her spunk and drive, she (and you) will go far!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I was wondering how Mia's doing with agility!! Glad to hear she's taking an interest. I think it's harder to build speed and motivation than to grain experience and focus! I'd love to see Mia do agility, I'll bet when she's done training she's FAST!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Mia sounds like a very much smaller version of Kit. We're still working on some of the impulse control stuff you mentioned, but Kit's start line stays are getting nice, even with a long lead out. You're lucky that Mia's small, because you'll have a much better chance at keeping up with her than you would with a bigger dog with that kind of drive. I've pretty much given up hope on keeping up with Kit - trying has resulted in a nasty face plant on my part (the grass was wet). 
Anyway, have fun with it! I would suggest taking the edge off with a ball/run/etc. before you go to class. That has always helped Kit focus.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So far she's doing good. Next agility class for Mia is Weds! Summer and I have class tonight though. 



GottaLuvMutts said:


> Mia sounds like a very much smaller version of Kit. We're still working on some of the impulse control stuff you mentioned, but Kit's start line stays are getting nice, even with a long lead out. You're lucky that Mia's small, because you'll have a much better chance at keeping up with her than you would with a bigger dog with that kind of drive. I've pretty much given up hope on keeping up with Kit - trying has resulted in a nasty face plant on my part (the grass was wet).
> Anyway, have fun with it! I would suggest taking the edge off with a ball/run/etc. before you go to class. That has always helped Kit focus.


Yeah I'm glad she's small! Good practice for my future BC though lol. We've been doing impulse control exercises from CU all week. I'm hoping that helps. Premacking is another great idea too. That's how I got her to where I could call her off of squirrels. 

Summer is one of those dogs that is steady and consistent. She's not slow by any means but she's nowhere near as driven as Mia. She's much more focused though and much more in tune to what I want rather than Mia who I think will be more apt to do things HER way lol. Summer is a GREAT beginner's dog though. Enough speed so you're never having to try to pump her up, but at the same time she's not over the top at all. I'm really hoping to get Summer to the point I can compete with her come spring. I couldn't have asked for a better starters dog. Running Mia is going to be very different, I can tell.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I just laughed so hard I cried imagining Mia on the A-frame screaming her little head off not wanting to leave
It reminded my of my nephew at the playground, try get him to leave and he will cling to it screaming and crying, you can't get him away.

It sounds like Mia will be an awesome agility dog, a good run before hand and taking a ball with you should help.
With the ball you can get her to wait her turn by playing fetch


----------

